# A rare processor?



## rasanders22 (Dec 24, 2011)

Anyone know anything about this kind of processor? 
Mc68LC040rc25a?

The pins are gold plated and their is/looks like a gold plate on the bottom, much like Pentium chips have. I figure these might have more value to a collector. They are ceramic and about the same size as a pentium chip.

EDIT: These came off some rare board I got and have never seen before. I found them during a dumpster dive.


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 24, 2011)

Picture will help also the best advice will be given here:
http://www.cpu-world.com/info/wanted-chips.html
and here:
http://www.cpu-world.com/forum/


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 24, 2011)

http://www.utsource.net/ic-datasheet/MC68LC040RC25A-929708.html


----------



## glondor (Dec 24, 2011)

http://paciftek.member.seekic.com/product_center/MC68LC040RC25A.html


----------



## macfixer01 (Dec 26, 2011)

glondor said:


> http://paciftek.member.seekic.com/product_center/MC68LC040RC25A.html




What did you want to know? It's a Motorola processor which descended from the 68000, 68010, 68020, 68030 series. The Apple Macintosh Quadra computers used 68040 chips. After that Apple switched to the Power PC chip then after the G5 switched again to Intel as each chip line hit performance roadblocks.


----------



## rasanders22 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I was looking for just some general info along with a price. Those site grisly has a lot of knowledge.


----------



## MarcoP (Mar 24, 2015)

Probably not a rare CPU but I'd like to know little more about yields and or collectable value of a Motorola MC68012RC10. I could get 5 of, unused and still in the original OEM packing tube.

Marco

Edit: About collecting them I wanted to add that I saw they have been sold, used, at €3-4 each + freight, with a total of €15-20. Just wondering if a new, never used, CPU would have higher collectable value.


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 24, 2015)

MarcoP said:


> Probably not a rare CPU but I'd like to know little more about yields and or collectable value of a Motorola MC68012RC10. I could get 5 of, unused and still in the original OEM packing tube.
> 
> Marco
> 
> Edit: About collecting them I wanted to add that I saw they have been sold, used, at €3-4 each + freight, with a total of €15-20. Just wondering if a new, never used, CPU would have higher collectable value.


As for collector value, any damage will lower the value so undamaged new would probably yield a higher value than used and scratched ones.

Göran


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 24, 2015)

MarcoP said:


> Probably not a rare CPU but I'd like to know little more about yields and or collectable value of a Motorola MC68012RC10. I could get 5 of, unused and still in the original OEM packing tube.
> 
> Marco
> 
> Edit: About collecting them I wanted to add that I saw they have been sold, used, at €3-4 each + freight, with a total of €15-20. Just wondering if a new, never used, CPU would have higher collectable value.



Sometimes it can. It just depends on the collectors. They can be a fickle bunch to work with. But the majority of them are very good to work with.


----------



## MarcoP (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks gentlemen! I was thinking to use foam cpu containers to ship them out and I hope to do well. Start with a fair price and lower it if nothing happen.

Would any of you guestimate a scrap value? For example, in which category it would fall in boardsort or what could be the rough PMs content in it. I was thinking about 0.1-0.2 gr each, but I gave no clue and nothing to compare it with.
The quantity of those CPUs, instead of five, could increase and I just would like to do what would be best on my circumstances. I've put refining in hold so for a quick turn around I'll most likely sell them. But if PMs yield is decent enough to wait for refining them I might do that.


----------



## Goldwasser (Mar 27, 2015)

That particular chip would fall into the Motorola Gold Cap grade at boardsort.com which pays $67 per pound currently. That translates to around $4.15 each (roughly 1 ounce per).


----------



## MarcoP (Apr 5, 2015)

Goldwasser said:


> That particular chip would fall into the Motorola Gold Cap grade at boardsort.com which pays $67 per pound currently. That translates to around $4.15 each (roughly 1 ounce per).


Thank you! This along other info provided will help me to choose the road to take.

Thank you all
Marco


----------

